# HID Conversion



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

Has anyone done this or have any input on the quality of these?
http://www.tbyrnemotorsports.com/gtointro.html
Looks to be made by Xtreme HID.
I loved the bi-xenon HID's on my Z and mis having that. Thinking about doing this conversion. Any input would be excellent.


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

I Have Seen Two Goats With This Mod And They Look Great. I Would Check Around For Better Pricing Though. Just Do A Search For Hid Lighting Kits


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

MAXAMOOSE said:


> I Have Seen Two Goats With This Mod And They Look Great. I Would Check Around For Better Pricing Though. Just Do A Search For Hid Lighting Kits


Cool thanks for the tip. I found these when searching. Have you heard of this company?
Xetronic
http://www.xtralights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=29


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't think you can go wrong with any company. I would be willing to bet that almost all of them are the same with different company names on them.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Maxamoose is correct, as usual, most of the HIDs out there are either Phillips, McCulloch or Hella ballasts. I'm not fond of the McCulloch ballasts because they have an extra wire which must be hooked up to the battery, making the installation a bit more complicated...however, others love them BECAUSE they have that extra wire. I have had all three and I prefer Phillips due to their simplicity, brightness and compatibility. 
Installing them on the GTO is fairly easy, there's even a nice area down below the headlights for you to mount 'em. 
I bought mine from ebay, where you can get 'em for $200-400, depending on the type/brand/etc. Just be sure to read the person's feedback and you'll quickly realize if they're a scam artist or if they're selling you the real thing.
Good Luck.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

:agree I got mine from e-bay also. The light output is the same just a different color, mine are 4300k. The look after is like a much high dollar car, I get a lot of looks at night since I installed those. My install took about 3 hours. I took out the battery, airbox and plastic radiator sheild so that I would have plenty of room to work.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the feed back guys. I think I'm going to go with the kit from Xtralights when I order them. It seems nice and I like the 8000K blue or I might even go with the 10000K violet color.


----------

